# Looking forward for my Christmas present!



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

lotsasteam;

You may find that you need a fatter rear tire for shoving that thing around your yard. I don't think the racing style tire will have enough "tractive effort."







Better to get one of those old "balloon" style tires used on bikes in the 50s.

Good luck with your mowing!
David Meashey


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh-boy your gonna need lotsa steam to to cut the grass with that. I used one of those when I was a kid back in the fifties and we where the first ones on the block with a power mower.

chuck


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Who said i would cut the grass?? Thats for my wife! She always wanted a riding mower!


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

my wife said "that's not funny". "you could have at least got something better than that". 
I had to stop laughing to type this!


----------

